# Good used lens for wildlife?



## thercman (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey everyone!

So I am trying to find a good quality lens to shoot wildlife with using my Sony NEX5n. I have a Nikon 200mm f/4 Ai-s lens but definitely is a little short when trying to fill a frame at distance. With that said I am looking a the Nikon 300mm f/4.5 Ai-s lens and a Sigma 400mm f/5.6. I have found mixed reviews on the quality of the Nikon lens which seems like a fluke. From most reviewers the Nikon Ai-s series are usually top notch. The Sigma seem like decent lenses but maybe not the best is terms of optics (correct me if I am wrong) when compared to say the Nikon. When capturing wildlife it seems as though AF would be almost a must however I am getting away with out it for right now. So in this respect the Sigma would be a plus. The Sigma will also offer the extra 100mm for about the same price as the Nikon (both used). If I go with the 300mm Nikon I can use my 2x tele to bring the 200mm to a 400 f/6 a half stop shorter than the Sigma, but again no AF. So do you guys think the Sigma's optics are close enough to the Nikon to warrant a purchase over the Nikon? Also add in the fact that with a sony A mount I can use in AF mode... Thanks!

Greg


----------



## Derrel (Nov 16, 2011)

I own the Nikon 300mm f/4.5 ED-IF in Ai-S mount....I have a really nice, CLEAN, well-maintained sample. The thing with the lens is that it has rather poor overall illumination of the field...it has bad corner fall-off on full-frame. It's just not as good as providing across-the-frame evenness of illumination as later,larger,heavier,more-modern Nikkor 300mm f/4 AF-D or 300/4 AF-S models.

What the 300mm f/4.5 DOES have however, is a very unusual focusing system, with a feather-light touch on well-maintained examples....literally, one finger can turn the narrow mid-lens focusing ring. The focus action is incredibly well-suited to action subjects, and has a long throw at longer distances....it was DESIGNED AS a manual focusing, fast-focusing lens, capable of being used for action and sports....it is in no way like ANY MODERN "INTERNAL FOCUSING" LENS...it has an action that is uniqwue to the Nikkor lenses of the late 70's and early 80's, like its big brother the 400mm f/3.5 ED-IF,400/2.5 ED-IF, and the later 500mm f/4-P. THis lens does NOT use the helicoid type focusing that most other lenses use, like the 200mm f/4 you have....not even remotely the same....

I think given the smaller image are of the NEX camera, that the internal focusing system of the 300/4.5 might make it a very good lens. Also, the 300/4.5 is a rather skinny lens in the middle, and has only a 72mm front filter...it is quite compact and light for a 300mm lens. I would imagine the Sigma 400/5.6 is longer and more front-heavy when a NEX body is mounted on the back. My impression is that he Sigma 400/5.6 is a very average quality lens. The 300/4.5 was a top-quality lens, made 30 years ago.


----------



## thercman (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi Derrel! 

Thank you for the info. Currently the 300mm Ai-s sells between $200 - $300 on eBay. The ED version about $100 more. Essentially I am trying to find a used lens that will provide sharp images while being on a budget. So far I have been impressed with the older Nikkor lenses. They get great reviews and are decently priced in the used market. I definitely feel as though I am getting bang for the buck as comparable new lens would run me $500 plus. Ouch! 

With that said do you believe $200 - $300 is about right for the Nikkor? Do you think that 300mm is enough focal length for the great outdoors or should I go bigger? The nice thing is that for $60 I can get an adapter and use any brand lens on my camera. So if you believe there may be other brands that would provide better optics for the price I am open to suggestions.  Thanks!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 16, 2011)

You do NOT want a 300mm AI-s....you really would be MUCH happier with the 300mm f/4.5 ED-IF model. I had a 300mm Ai...slow, stiff helicoid focusing, useless for moving subjects, chromatic aberration not well-corrected....like an overgrown 200mm f/4, only clumsier, heavier, yeeech...

Look around for a 300/4.5 ED-IF for $300 or so. Try KEH. I thought the Sony had about a 2.0x Field of View factor, which would make a 600mm equivalent. With a lens that has superb manual focus capabilities, with enough throw (degrees of focusing ring rotation) to make accuracy not too much of a concern. Length adequate? Depends...for deer and shorebirds, sure; for flying eagles, maybe too short...


----------



## thercman (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank again Derrel! I am going to do a search and see what I come up with.


----------



## thercman (Nov 16, 2011)

Nikon Nikkor*ED IF 300mm F/4.5 AI-S Lens | eBay

$429 OUCH!


----------



## jake337 (Nov 16, 2011)

I can't find any pics but I would love to see sigma's bigma attached to a Nex! Really just to see it and laugh.  Maybe it could work well on a bipod though.


----------



## KmH (Nov 16, 2011)

What kind of wildlife?

A 2x teleconverter will cost you 2 stops. F/4.5 then becomes f/9, not f/6.

$429 for a long lens is cheap.

Nikon 400mm f/2.8G ED VR II AF-S SWM Super Telephoto Lens for Nikon FX and DX Format Digital SLR

Nikon 200-400mm f/4G AF-S SWM SIC ED IF VR II Nikkor Super Telephoto Zoom Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras 

Sigma 50-500mm f/4.5-6.3 APO DG OS HSM SLD Ultra Telephoto Zoom Lens for Nikon Digital DSLR Camera 

Sigma 150-500mm f/5-6.3 AF APO DG OS HSM Telephoto Zoom Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras 

Nikon 80-400mm f/4.5-5.6D ED Autofocus VR Zoom Nikkor Lens


----------



## thercman (Nov 16, 2011)

lol Jake... Yeah the camera would disappear...

Keith, Well I guess it is inexpensive compared to a new one but it is 30 years old. Do you think the zoom lenses you listed will provide the same optical clarity as a prime lens? I was under the impression they suffer from barrel distortion etc..

Cheers,
Greg


----------



## thercman (Nov 19, 2011)

Okay guys I am still looking and trying to find images taken with the lenses I am pondering. I wish money was no object that way I could just go drop 6k and be done.... lol Many people have been saying that the older Konica Hexanon lenses are good and I found a 300mm one for sale dirt cheap. How do you think that would compare to the Nikon 300mm AI-s ED-IF? I am having trouble finding info.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 20, 2011)

It's probably "okay" at worst, and "almost excellent" at best if it is the 300mm f/4.5. New Toy!!! Konica Hexanon 300mm f4.5 : Micro Four Thirds Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review

If it does not have ED glass, and I doubt that it does, it is probably not as well-corrected at the Nikkor 300/4.5 ED-IF. it also looks like it has a traditional helicoid focusing system, so it will be quite "clunky" in handling compared to the 300/4.5 ED-IF.


----------



## thercman (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Derrel! There is a Nikkor 300mm f/4.5 ED-IF for $249 buy now... I may just do that. I have been still debating on the Sigma lenses only because I can get it for Minolta which will allow AF with the Sony adapter. So far I have been doing okay with MF though.


----------



## thercman (Nov 20, 2011)

Took this with my Nikon 200mm f/4 AI-s. 

edit: can't get the image to load


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 20, 2011)

thercman said:


> Took this with my Nikon 200mm f/4 AI-s. edit: can't get the image to load


The attachment feature doesn't work on the forum you'll need to upload to Flickr or photobucket. As the Sony is APS-C you'll get a bit of extra reach.


----------



## Overread (Nov 20, 2011)

The attach button indeed does not work, however the site gallery does function and is open to all members. 
Details of posting photos to the site can be found here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 20, 2011)

The Nikon 300mm f/4.5 ED-IF will get you better images than the Sigma AF 400mm f/5.6 ... especially if the Sigma is not APO.
The Sigma 400mm f/5.6 APO is an OK lens ... it is a budget telephoto.


----------

